# BBQ HERESY; Ribs in 90 minutes!



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

Anybody but me own one of these things? Gotta tell ya, it ain't "low and slow" by any measure but, it makes some pretty good "Q". Love to hear your comments.

























The Orion Cooker is a new, innovative outdoor convection cooker that uses three cooking processes simultaneously: convection, steam and smoke (if desired). This cooking process couldn't be any easier and yields incredible results every time. Using 100% indirect heat to create a convection current, there is absolutely no cooking maintenance with drastically reduced cook times. When compared to traditional smokers, the Orion Cooker is unmatched in cooking speed. Smoke six racks of ribs in 1 hour and 15 minutes, or a twenty pound turkey in 2 hours and 15 minutes. 
The Orion Cooker includes 3 rib hangers to accommodate 6 racks of ribs, 3 cooking grates providing 398 square inches of cooking surface, and a poultry stand and lifting handle which holds a 24 pound Turkey. Fantastic prime rib, beef brisket, Boston butt and seafood. Just fill it, fire it and forget it! 
















_uacct = "UA-254133-31"; urchinTracker();


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Dont own one, never saw one before. BUTT after going to the web site, and reading the manual,,,, I'm interested!!! Sounds easier than Popiels, "Set it and Forget It!! Now, who has them??? Home Depot, Lowes??? Would like to see one up close and personal. Or do I have to order online????

Although, I also read through this thread, and am a bit skeptical....
http://www.roadfood.com/Forums/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=16938

Theres my 2 cents so far.....


----------

